# .NET and More > Silverlight >  Some files is missing

## ERUM

Hello to every one

i m getting an error in silverlight  3 application 

Error	1	Could not find file 'C:\Users\Iram\Documents\Visual Studio 2008\Projects\VotingPanel\VotingPanel\Bin\Debug\AppManifest.xaml'.	C:\Users\Iram\Documents\Visual Studio 2008\Projects\VotingPanel\VotingPanel\Bin\Debug\AppManifest.xaml	1	1	VotingPanel

can any one tell me how to add it again ,b/c it is file which developed at back end .Please reply me if problem is unable to understand


Thanx

----------

